
I Helped Design the ‘Machine Learning President’ Game - severine
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20180626/11162540111/i-helped-design-election-simulation-parlor-game-rebekah-mercer-got-not-what-you-think.shtml
======
mattnewport
I'm reminded once more of the Gell-Mann amnesia effect, although it's
interesting to think about how this plays out when viral social media gets
involved.

[https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/65213-briefly-stated-the-
ge...](https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/65213-briefly-stated-the-gell-mann-
amnesia-effect-is-as-follows-you)

"Briefly stated, the Gell-Mann Amnesia effect is as follows. You open the
newspaper to an article on some subject you know well. In Murray's case,
physics. In mine, show business. You read the article and see the journalist
has absolutely no understanding of either the facts or the issues. Often, the
article is so wrong it actually presents the story backward—reversing cause
and effect. I call these the "wet streets cause rain" stories. Paper's full of
them. In any case, you read with exasperation or amusement the multiple errors
in a story, and then turn the page to national or international affairs, and
read as if the rest of the newspaper was somehow more accurate about Palestine
than the baloney you just read. You turn the page, and forget what you know."

~~~
starpilot
The Gell-Mann Dunning Kruger Betteridge Godwin Effect.

Did I miss any?

~~~
Intermernet
Headline: "Did The Nazis Cause Hitler?"

------
drngdds
That actually sounds like a really interesting game.

------
tysonzni
Is the game for members only?

~~~
randylubin
We haven't published the rules so it's currently only available to be run by
us...

~~~
nulagrithom
Why not publish?

~~~
michaelt
I've seen videos of large-scale games where - for example - you simulate WW1
with each major power represented by a team of 5 adults in separate rooms,
with the game organisers running the underlying simulation, limiting each
team's visibility of other teams and the simulation.

Perhaps this is such a game, where you can't play without 40 people for 2 days
- and hence the rules aren't in enough demand to make publication practical?

